# Zufallsgenerator mit Namen (Gewinnspielauslosung, Gewinner suchen...)



## DeoFred (11. September 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe mir Microsoft Visual C# 2010 runtergeladen und möchte gerne ein Programm erstellen in dem ich Namen in eine Textbox eingebe bzw. mit einer .txt Datei laden kann und dann zum Beispiel auf Start drücke und dann zeigt er mit in einer neuen Textbox oder in einem Label den Gewinner an.
Ich hoffe mir kann einer helfen bin schon die ganze zeit auf der Suche nach ner Lösung, finde aber bis jetzt immer nur Zafllszahlen und damit kann ich nichts anfangen.

LG


----------



## sheel (11. September 2011)

Hi und Willkommen bei utorials.de 

Das nächste Mal C#-Fragen bitte hier stellen: http://www.tutorials.de/net
C und C++ haben mit C# wenig zu tun.

Zum Problem:
Sobald du alle Namen in einem Array hast kannst du eine Zufallszahl als Index nehmen.


----------



## DeoFred (11. September 2011)

okidoki dann weiß ich für das nächste mal bescheid.
ich bin jetzt sowet, dass ich die textdatei in die textbox lade. jetzt habe ich noch einen button auf den ich klicken möchte und dann einen gewinner aus der textbox in einem label anzeigen möchte. da weiß ich nicht weiter


----------



## sheel (11. September 2011)

Zeigst du mal den Code?
Dann kann man gezielter helfen.


----------



## DeoFred (11. September 2011)

> using System;
> using System.Collections.Generic;
> using System.ComponentModel;
> using System.Data;
> ...



so siehts bis jetzt aus nur halt bei btnAuslosen komm ich nicht weiter


----------



## sheel (11. September 2011)

Un wie sieht der Dateiinhalt aus?
Sind die Einträge mit , getrennt, oder gibt es pro Zeile nur einen Eintrag, oder ...?

Für Code gibts hier übrigens die Coetags (siehe Signatur).


----------



## DeoFred (11. September 2011)

pro zeile ist nur ein name...aber


----------



## sheel (11. September 2011)

Aber?

Splitte den String an \n, so bekommst du ein Array.


----------

